# windows 7 et bootcamp



## baba3710 (18 Novembre 2009)

salut à tous,

J'ai essayé d'installer bootcamp sur mon macbook pro, et j'ai besoin d'aide svp ! J'ai réussi à faire des images de windows 7 à partir d'images ( j'ai essayé 7 pro 32, 64 et 7 64 pro en anglais ).
Cependant j'ai toujours le même problème quand je lance l'installation, windows ne reconnait pas la partition bootcamp comme NTFS "installable" . 
Est ce que je dois attendre la mise à jours " apple" (avant la fin de l'année ? ) Ou est ce qu'il y aurait une solution plus rapide ? 
Sinon second probléme, j'ai éffacé ma partition windows pour le moment, mais mon mac ne boot toujours plus sur mon disque dur mac mais sur le CD en premier ( j'ai donc toujours un message : veuilliez insérer un cd d'installation..), et c'est relou ! Si quelqu'un a aussi une solution ça serait cool 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## gillyns (18 Novembre 2009)

pour définir le système sur lequel démarrer par défault, il faut aller dans les préférences sytèmes->démarrage là tu sélectionne le disque dur interne (sur lequel tu veux démarrer par défault) et tu clique sur "redémarrer".
à partir de ce moment, à chaque démarrage, ton mac va démarrer sur le disque dur à tout les coups.

que veux-tu dire par "J'ai réussi à faire des images de windows 7 à partir d'images"
une image disque .iso gravée sur un DVD (c'est le seul moyen en fait !!!) ?


----------



## dominiq (18 Novembre 2009)

Lorsque tu boot sur la première installation de Seven, tu es invité à sélectionner la bonne partition. Sélectionne BOOTCAMP et formate là, après tout roule


----------



## baba3710 (18 Novembre 2009)

merci pour le boot  pour l'image je voulais dire j'ai reussi à graver l'iso sur un dvd !
j'ai déjà fait le formatage mais si j'ai bien compris je ne suis plus vraiment dans le cadre bootcamp.
C'est à dire, si je quitte windows, je ne retourne pas sous mac etc.. 
Et puis dans ce cadre là, comment je suis censé installer les drivers ? j'insére mon cd de snow léo ?


----------



## gillyns (19 Novembre 2009)

je n'ais pas tout comris à ce que tu vient de dire mais bon
Pour les drivers, tu démarres sur windows et tu insères le CD d'install de (snow) leopard qui t'as été fournis avec ton mac et il va démarrer automatiquement le programme d'installation (sinon : poste de travail -> DVD de (snow) leopard). Il va installer les drivers puis redémarrer  rien de plus simple ! ca prend 2 minutes !!!


----------



## iZiDoR (20 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le même souci, en fait, une fois la partition bootcamp créée l'ordi redémarre,
windows commence à s'installer et ensuite on doit choisir le DD où l'installer. Bootcamp crée
une partition FAT32 or windows ne veut pas s'installer sur le disque bootcamp et l'erreur mentionne
qu'il faut un disque NTFS.....
J'espère que c'est un peu plus clair....


----------



## baba3710 (20 Novembre 2009)

Bon, je vais éssayer d'étre plus clair. C'est la première fois que je veux utiiliser bootcamp, donc je n'ai aucune idée de la procédure "normale" ( ie, avec une versione de windows OFFICIELEMENT reconnue et gérée par bootcamp exp XP, Vista).
Comme izidor, je suis obligé de FORMATER la partition bootcamp. C'est normal ? Parce qu'une fois que j'ai fait ça, et que windows est installé, je ne peux revenir sous mac qu'en eteignant et rallumant le mac avec ALT. C'est normal aussi ? Je croyais qu'avec bootcamp on pouvait " fermer la session windows" et revenir sous mac direct ?
Apple ayant dit que win 7 serait géré d'ici la fin de l'année, je me dis que ce genre de fonctionnalité viendra peut étre aprés...
Sinon tu as répondu à ma question sur les drivers, merci


----------



## dominiq (20 Novembre 2009)

oui, c'est normal de formater ton DD lorsque tu es sur le point d'installer windows sur ta partition Bootcamp. Ca n'empeche en rien le switch entre Windows et Mac OS par la suite.

Une fois sous SL, clique sur la pomme puis Préférences et Système. Tu as un onglet "Démarrage". A partir de là, tu peux spécifier sur quel disque ton mac doit booter au démarrage. Tu as la même option sous windows dans la partie Bootcamp, accessible dans le menu système.

Si tu veux passer outre le redémarrage de l'ordinateur, tu dois utiliser une solution de virtualisation qui te permet de lancer une machine virtuelle sous SL. Là, si tu fermes ta machine virtuelle, tu gardes effectivement la main sur ton SL.

voilà voilà


----------



## jmmel66@hotmail.com (21 Novembre 2009)

salut

lorsque tu as créer ta partition bootcamp, il te demande de continuer pour installer windows.
la il va redemarrer, tu suis les instruction comme dab pour windows, au moment de l'installation tu choisie installation personaliser tu va voir tous tes disque dur dont un nommé BOOTCAMP.
tu formate cette partition en NTFS et l'installation peut continuer.
donc au départ il est normal que tu ne vois pas la partition.
j'épère que sa va t'aider
JML


----------



## Dailyplanet (21 Novembre 2009)

jmmel66@hotmail.com a dit:


> salut
> 
> lorsque tu as créer ta partition bootcamp, il te demande de continuer pour installer windows.
> la il va redemarrer, tu suis les instruction comme dab pour windows, au moment de l'installation tu choisie installation personaliser tu va voir tous tes disque dur dont un nommé BOOTCAMP.
> ...


 
J'ai réussi à installé Windows Seven Pro x64 jusqu'au redémarrage.
Malheureusement après le redémarrage, *mon écran reste noir* 
Je signale que j'ai un iMac 27" (donc une grande résolution).

Peut-être que les drivers livré dans Boou Camp ne fonctionne pas avec cette résolution ? 
Une idée ??


----------



## gillyns (22 Novembre 2009)

si tu veux savoir, je t'explique comment tout ce petit système marches :
BootCamp partitionne simplement ton disque dur (en 2 parties) puis te demande d'insérer le CD d'install.
Ensuite il demande à l'ordi de démarrer sur le CD et là ton BootCamp ne fait plus rien
Quand tu démarres sur le CD de windows, il te demandes sur quel disque tu veux l'installer : tu sélectionnes ta partition créée par BootCamp et (très important) tu la formates en NTFS (car elle est en fat32) puis tu continues l'installation windows.
L'ordi va redémarrer sur ta partition Bootcamp pour continuer l'installation (s'il démarres sur mac, c'est pas grave : tu redémarres sur la partition win et il continues)
Quand windows est installé, il faut installer les drivers de tes composants avec le CD d'install de Mac OS X. tu insères le CD et il va tout faire tout seul (en te demandant d'accepter la licence)


----------



## jmmel66@hotmail.com (22 Novembre 2009)

slt 
j'ai eu le même problème que je viens de résoudre sur un IMAC 27" avec une CG ATI HD 4850, je viens de résoudre mon PB et je tente une install sous seven 64.
dés que j'aurais vérifié ma théorie soit d'ici la fin de journée, je poste un nouveau topic intitulé FINI ECRAN NOIR SOUS SEVEN.
guette le topic et tu aura ton seven sous MAC
JML. si tu veux contact moi par MSN jmmel66@hotmail.com


----------



## Barbe Rousse (23 Novembre 2009)

J'ai installer Windows 7 x86 sur mon MBP et aucun problème...
Mais il faut bien formater le disque BOOTCAMP lors de installation de Windows, lorsqu' il vous demande où installer Windows sélectionné BOOTCAMP et cliquer sur formater, puis sur NTFS avant installation,...
Mais si comme moi  , lors de la première instalation vous avez oublié de le formater et que Windows c'est qand même installé sur le FAT32 et lors du démarrage vous avez un écran noir, et que vous ne savez plus rien faire...
Éjecter le disque d'installation et cherché chez vous un vieux disque de Réparation Windows ou un autre disque, le tout est qu'il vous permette d'avoir accès à l'invite de commande ou CMD (J'ai utiliser mon disque de restauration/réparation Windows 7) et lorsque vous être dessus, exécuter cette ligne:
C: /FS:NTFS 
(respecté bien les espaces)
Et alors, il vous demanderas de confirmer et de trouver un nom pour ce nouveau disque formaté, appeler le BOOTCAMP
Et ensuite, votre nouveaux disque BOOTCAMP formaté en NTFS seras près à recevoir une nouvelle installation de Windows XP/VISTA/7
Et à la place de l'écran noir, vous verrez le petit drapeau de Windows 
En espérent que cela puisse vous aider


----------



## didping (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis nouveau parmi vous, je suis un nouveau mac-user (macbook pro depuis 1 semaine) mais par contre un ancien sur PC. J'ai lu pas mal de choses *sur l'installation de seven sur bootcamp*, et je ne maitrise pas tout donc je profite du sujet ici pour une mise au point..alors voilà mes questions et désolé de faire répéter..

actuellement j'ai mis à jours les logiciels : *mas os x 10.6.2, bootcamp 3.0.1 et j'ai le cd os 10.5.7*
je souhaite acheter seven, quelle version pour vous semble la plus appropriée: *beta, familiale premium, **ultimate[.../B]??. Avec ces éléments puis je installer correctement seven avec le manuel pdf bootcamp de apple??
lors de l'installation de seven, je peux mettre en  langue française ou laisse us ou uk? Dois je obligatoirement mettre le cd os 10.5.7 sous windows pour les drivers??, quelle est la méthode la plus simple à retenir pour laisser mac os comme système d'exploitation par défaut pour terminer?
Par avance désolé si c'est déja évoqué et surtout merci pour vos réponses

Didier*


----------



## jmmel66@hotmail.com (24 Novembre 2009)

slt

la version ultimate est bien approprié, je tourne en dual boot avec boot camp et tous se passe bien
JML


----------



## didping (24 Novembre 2009)

slt,

sorry tu peux repondre à mes questions please..rire..ok pour la version de seven,  
pour jouer avec un jeu en réseau sous windows plutot 32 ou 64 bits??
didier


----------



## gillyns (25 Novembre 2009)

Pour le problème de l'écran noir, tu est sur d'avoir formaté en NTFS avant l'installation ?
Parce que peut être que tu as simplement installé windows sur la partition Fat32


----------



## didping (28 Novembre 2009)

salut Gyllins,

suite installation seven avec boot camp, impossibilité d'installer les drivers du cd mac os 10.5.7 sur seven = incompatibilité +erreur technique
J'ai un seven qui fonctionne mal pas de son, problème carte graphique, vidéo.....
Tu confirmes avec Snow léopard cd, les pilotes s'installent sur seven et tout fonctionne normalement??
merci d'avance.
nb j'ai un mac book pro 2009, 2,66ghz, 15"4


----------



## gillyns (29 Novembre 2009)

pour moi ca n'a pausé aucun problème en tout cas !
exactement la même installation que vista.


----------



## didping (29 Novembre 2009)

un grand nombre de spécialistes disent qu'il faut attendre les drivers adéquats donc une mise à jour de boot camp pour faire fonctionner seven correctement, même le site apple dit qu'il fournira les drivers pour la fin de l'année, ce qui expliquerait que le cd os x 10.5 n'est pas les drivers compatibles avec seven, 
par contre d'autres mac users arrivent à le faire tourner correctement, avec quel cd d'installation des drivers , le dernier en date snow léopard je suppose?? 

merci d'avance des réponses.


----------



## gillyns (30 Novembre 2009)

comme je disait pour moi c'est nikel mais si tu veux savoir j'ai utilisé le CD de snow leopard


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Novembre 2009)

gillyns a dit:


> comme je disait pour moi c'est nikel mais si tu veux savoir j'ai utilisé le CD de snow leopard


 
Ah ben moi j'ai le micro qui ne fonctionne pas sous Seven 
Une solution ?


----------



## Shurikn (30 Novembre 2009)

Y a-t-il une différence entre l'install de windows 7 et XP? Car j'ai essayé à moulte reprise d'installer XP en formatant en NTFS lors de l'install et à chaque fois j'avais le problème de la .dll manquante "hal.dll" (problème de secteur de boot).

J'ai du opter pour la fonction ligne de commande: C: /Q /FS:NTFSpuis un petit fixboot c:

Merci d'avance à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer.


----------



## gillyns (30 Novembre 2009)

pour le micro je pense que tu dois attendre la fin de l'année que apple nous donne une mise à jour des drivers bootcamp.

sinon tu peut essayer la mise à jour 2.2 des *drivers* bootcamp (car bootcamp a la version 3 donc prend bien les drivers)


----------



## Dailyplanet (1 Décembre 2009)

gillyns a dit:


> pour le micro je pense que tu dois attendre la fin de l'année...


 
je préfère attendre car tout le reste fonctionne  
Et pis j'ai le téléphone...au cas ou :rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h52 ----------




gillyns a dit:


> ...sinon tu peut essayer la mise à jour 2.2 des *drivers* bootcamp (car bootcamp a la version 3 donc prend bien les drivers)


 
Ah ben ouais, puisque tu en parles... 
Pourquoi on a sur le DVD (livré avec l'iMac) les drivers Boot Camp 3.0 et sur le site Apple il y a une mise à jour 2.2 de novembre je crois.

On est bien d'accord: sur le DVD c'est les plus récents ?


----------



## gillyns (3 Décembre 2009)

Sur le CD d'installde Mac OS X il y a des drivers mais je ne connais pas la version.
Le "BootCamp version 3.0" c'est l'application : rien à voir avec les drivers qui eux ont comme version la plus récente 2.2.

Le CD te donne l'app BootCamp 3.0 + les drivers verion moins que 2.2. C'est 2 choses totallement différentes : L'app te partitionne le disque dur alors que les drivers c'est  les drivers !

Télécharge la mise à jour bootcamp 2.2 (qui est la dernière) sur le site de apple.


----------



## Dailyplanet (3 Décembre 2009)

gillyns a dit:


> ...
> Télécharge la mise à jour bootcamp 2.2 (qui est la dernière) sur le site de apple.



OK merci pour l'info 
Je vais donc attendre la nouvelle version avec prise en charge complète de mon iMac 27


----------



## gillyns (4 Décembre 2009)

sage décision !!!
lol


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Décembre 2009)

Sous seven 64, il ne faut pas lancer le cd de SL mais l'ouvrir...
Ensuite, il faut naviguer dans les fichiers drivers.
Puis lancer ceux qui vous intéresse, ils ont tous un setup perso.


----------



## gillyns (5 Décembre 2009)

s'il ne se lance pas automatiquement, il doit y avoir il fichier à la racine du CD qui lance le setup normal.


----------



## eFraid (6 Décembre 2009)

Hello à tous. La sagesse et moi... J'ai donc installé Seven sur un iMac 27 (i7). Un peu galère au début, car la carte graphique donne un écran noir. Mais la solution peut se trouver facilement. Ce blog (http://bit.ly/6kvNqG) indique bien la démarche à suivre.

Une fois installé, ça marche plutôt bien. C'est propre, autant que Mac OSX, même si les défauts perdurent : applications non homogènes graphiquement, navigation galère, drivers et leur cohorte de problèmes, messages intrusifs, la peur de naviguer sans antivirus, etc., tout ce dont on n'a pas l'habitude sur Mac.

Par rapport à Vista, je ne vois pas bien le changement, à part la grotesque copie du dock en bas, mais c'est sans doute parce que je ne suis pas habitué.

Ca démarre vite par contre, pareil qu'OS X, alors que Vista était plus long.

Un avantage par rapport à Mac OS X, même si ce n'est qu'un détail, ce sont les fonds d'écran variés.

En bref, comme MAC OS, c'est puissant, souple, fluide, mais ça reste un peu ringard dans le look and feel, un peu comme une voiture allemande et une R19 custom 

Sinon, pour jouer, c'est parfait. C'est d'ailleurs la seule fonction que je lui accorde.

A noter que dans le tableau de bord démarrage, on ne voit pas Seven. Il faut donc passer par la touche alt. Mais avec mon clavier sans fil ça ne fonctionne pas. J'utilise donc le très bon utilitaire bootChamp qui permet de booter sur seven en un clic.


----------



## Dailyplanet (7 Décembre 2009)

eFraid a dit:


> ...la peur de naviguer sans antivirus...



Au cas où tu as un antivirus gratuit...Microsoft: http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/


----------



## Sylow (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjours les gens, désolé de déterrer le sujet et de le squatter mais j'ai un soucis.

Je viens d'installer Win7 via bootcamp (pour test le dernier call of) et impossible de lancer l'installe des drivers du cd de léopard , j'ai une erreur d'incompatibilité)

merci de m'aider


----------



## iZiDoR (11 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Bonjours les gens, désolé de déterrer le sujet et de le squatter mais j'ai un soucis.
> 
> Je viens d'installer Win7 via bootcamp (pour test le dernier call of) et impossible de lancer l'installe des drivers du cd de léopard , j'ai une erreur d'incompatibilité)
> 
> merci de m'aider



Lis mon post #29


----------



## karam60000 (11 Décembre 2009)

j ai lemme problem sauf ke mon dvd leopard indique qu il est vide sous windows 7 je trouve pas les fichiers dedans.moi j ai installé win7 sous leopard et une version de bootcamp anterieur (avant novembr).est ce qu il y a un fichier exe que je peut telecharger et l éxecuter sous win7 ou bien je doi installer 7 sous leopard et avec la mise a jour de boot camp sur le site apple.merci


----------



## Sylow (11 Décembre 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Lis mon post #29



merci je vais essayer (j'espere que c'est le meme principe sous seven x86


----------



## eFraid (11 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Ah ben moi j'ai le micro qui ne fonctionne pas sous Seven
> Une solution ?



Oui, il faut charger les drivers Realtek. Après ça, tout fonctionne, son caméra etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

Avec le clavier sans fil des derniers macs, je n'arrive pas à booter sous Windows, car la touche Alt ne fonctionne pas au démarrage (merci le bluetooth). Si je vais dans le tableau de bord démarrage, ou si j'utilise BootChamp, impossible pour eux de détecter Seven et de démarrer dessus. Même la télécommande (appui sur menu pendant le boot ne fonctionne pas avec Seven. Seule solution, sortir un vieux clavier filaire et appuyer sur alt, mais c'est un peu galère. 

Une solution quelqu'un ?


----------



## Sylow (11 Décembre 2009)

J'AI TROUVE !

Avec la méthode d'installer les driver un par un ne fonctionne pas..

Apres quelques recherches il faut tout simplement mettre win7 en anglais (clavier etc etc) et ensuite l'installation fonctionne !!!


----------



## eFraid (11 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> J'AI TROUVE !
> 
> Avec la méthode d'installer les driver un par un ne fonctionne pas..
> 
> Apres quelques recherches il faut tout simplement mettre win7 en anglais (clavier etc etc) et ensuite l'installation fonctionne !!!



Comment fais-tu pour mettre seven en anglais ? Détaille SVP...


----------



## Sylow (11 Décembre 2009)

faut aller dans préférence langue/clavier , j'ai tout mit en anglais (clavier etc) et hop ca fonctionne  

ensuite on reviens en francais !

it's perfect


----------



## eFraid (11 Décembre 2009)

Oké, merci, je vais voir ce que ça donne pour les drivers de son qui sautent de temps à autre.

Pour le démarrage, j'ai trouvé ce qui buguait. J'avais installé Paragon NTFS (écriture et lecture sur les volumes NTFS). Du coup, il fallait que je passe par là pour rebooter.

Je l'ai juste désinstallé, et comme par miracle, le tableau de bord Démarrage et BootChamp voient à nouveau ma partition Seven.

Ce logiciel est donc un pur bug.


----------



## Dailyplanet (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Petite question au passage.
Si je décide de virtualiser le Windows 7 de BootCamp avec VMware est-ce que je pourrais, après la virtualisation, démarrer Windows *soit via BootCamp* ou *soit comme une machine virtuelle* depuis Mac OSX.
Heuuuu...suis-je assez clair :rose:


----------



## chafpa (12 Décembre 2009)

Tout nouveau sur ce forum, je découvre ce topic fort intéressant (pour moi) car si je franchis le pas (achat d'un imac 21.5), j'ai vraiment besoin d'y mettre Win 7 et je lis que la plupart d'entre vous ont rencontrés quelques problèmes 

Où puis-je voir et lire la procédure la plus fiable pour le faire sachant que je ne veux pas de virtualisation (Parralléle ou Wmare) ?


----------



## rizoto (12 Décembre 2009)

utilise l utilitaire bootcamp.


----------



## didping (13 Décembre 2009)

salut Chapfa,

anciennement PC, je suis passé sur macbook pro:love:, j'ai installé seven avec la méthode bootcamp et surtout avec le cd d'installation snow léopard (indispensable).
Le résultat est positif, sur la partition seven j'ai installé microsoft office 2007, un jeu en réseau MMO, un antivirus... et c'est nickel.
Cependant il faudra qd même par la suite mettre à jour les drivers bootcamp pour seven qd APPLE les fournira..on ne sait jamais mais bon tout fonctionne la.
Did


----------



## jmmel66@hotmail.com (14 Décembre 2009)

salut,

essai de faire un scann de ton mac sous windows sur le site www.touslesdrivers.com il te fournira certainement les drivers dont tu as besoin pour faire tourner correctement.
il y aura peut être quand même un manque de certaine choses mais cela devrait suffire a le faire tourner correctement.
ensuite attend le prochain bootcamp.
rien ne sert de courir il faut partir a point comme ont dit.
si tu mais seven sur un mac aujourd'hui c'est comme si tu le prenait en phase test pratiquement alors désespère pas sa va venir


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Décembre 2009)

Barbe Rousse a dit:


> J'ai installer Windows 7 x86 sur mon MBP et aucun problème...
> Mais il faut bien formater le disque BOOTCAMP lors de installation de Windows, lorsqu' il vous demande où installer Windows sélectionné BOOTCAMP et cliquer sur formater, .....
> Et ensuite, votre nouveaux disque BOOTCAMP formaté en NTFS seras près à recevoir une nouvelle installation de Windows XP/VISTA/7



Idem BarbeRousse et Gillyns. Si on respecte cette procédure, tout marche à merveille, y compris tous les drivers (son, copro, etc...) et le clavier. Attention toutefois, pour une pleine compatibilité, il faut le cd d'install de snow leopard 10.6.
Amusant, par rapport à ce que j'ai pu lire ça et là, mon clavier a été remappé automatiquement sans que je ne doive ajouter quoi que ce soit. 
J'utilise Windows 7 sur un McBook Pro 13", avec Bootcamp pour certaines applis et avec parallel pour d'autres et tout est bien compatible également.

Seul souci pour moi : je voulais reinstaller une image disque entière (systeme + applis+docs) et que ce soit avec la sauvegarde win 7 ou un acronis ou autre solution de duppli de disque, c'est impossible car aucun pgm sous windows ne semble voir la partition Bootcamp. Il propose de réinitialiser tout le disque (y compris OSX) et évidemment ça c'est pas possible...


----------



## eFraid (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour mon problème de son, je suis allé fouiller dans le CDC de drivers BootCamp. J'ai installé le Driver Cirrus 32 bit pour vista, redémarré et tout a bien fonctionné. Du coup, j'ai redémarré 4, 5 fois, manière d'en être certain et là PAF ! Au dernier redémarrage, mes drivers Cirrus n'étaient plus là. Je les réinstalle donc, et les voilà qui remarchent. Comportement très bizarre... Impossible de les trouiver sur le Net en plus : CS4206A (AB 81). Très bizarre... Sinon tout marche bien.


----------



## Dailyplanet (14 Décembre 2009)

Tuncurry a dit:


> ...J'utilise Windows 7 sur un McBook Pro 13", avec Bootcamp pour certaines applis et avec parallel pour d'autres et tout est bien compatible également.



Peux-tu me dire si Windows 7 qui démarre sous BootCamp et le même que sous Parallels.
C'est à dire, si tu apportes des modifications sous Windows BootCamp sont-elle reportées sous Windows Parallels ?


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Peux-tu me dire si Windows 7 qui démarre sous BootCamp et le même que sous Parallels.
> C'est à dire, si tu apportes des modifications sous Windows BootCamp sont-elle reportées sous Windows Parallels ?



Ben oui, vu que Parallels utilise la partition Bootcamp comme disque Windows. Donc c'est strictement le même windows, toute modification du programme a fecte les deux environnements systématiquement.


----------



## Dailyplanet (14 Décembre 2009)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Ben oui, vu que Parallels utilise la partition Bootcamp comme disque Windows. Donc c'est strictement le même windows, toute modification du programme a fecte les deux environnements systématiquement.



Merci.
J'avais un doute...mais plus maintenant


----------



## chafpa (14 Décembre 2009)

didping a dit:


> salut Chapfa,
> 
> anciennement PC, je suis passé sur macbook pro:love:, j'ai installé seven avec la méthode bootcamp et surtout avec le cd d'installation snow léopard (indispensable).
> Le résultat est positif, sur la partition seven j'ai installé microsoft office 2007, un jeu en réseau MMO, un antivirus... et c'est nickel.


OK, merci de ce retour 

Il n'y a plus qu'à car j'ai switcher ce week-end sur Imac.


----------



## gillyns (15 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite question au passage.
> Si je décide de virtualiser le Windows 7 de BootCamp avec VMware est-ce que je pourrais, après la virtualisation, démarrer Windows *soit via BootCamp* ou *soit comme une machine virtuelle* depuis Mac OSX.
> Heuuuu...suis-je assez clair :rose:



C'est une question qui n'est que très peu abordée : la réponse est OUI tu peut démarrer soit sur mac soit sur windows (avec la touche "alt") et une fois sur mac tu peut virtualiser ta partition BootCamp sans aucun problème

Mais pour les jeux par exemple : c'est mieu de démarrer direct sur windows plutôt que de le virtualiser

c'est une question de choix


----------



## chafpa (31 Décembre 2009)

didping a dit:


> salut Chapfa,
> 
> anciennement PC, je suis passé sur macbook pro:love:, j'ai installé seven avec la méthode bootcamp et surtout avec le cd d'installation snow léopard (indispensable).
> Le résultat est positif, sur la partition seven j'ai installé microsoft office 2007, un jeu en réseau MMO, un antivirus... et c'est nickel.
> ...


Je reviens sur ta réponse car je viens de recevoir ma version de Windows 7.

Avec mon clavier/souris Bluetooth, ceux ci seront-ils reconnus et utilisables lors de l'installation ?

Merci de tout aide


----------



## BMP (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Petit nouveau sur ce forum.
J&#8217;ai installé WIN7 via Boot Camp 3.O sur un MBP 5.2 (septembre 2009).
C&#8217;est un Intel 2.8 et j&#8217;ai monté un SSD de 256GB en interne ainsi que 8GB de Mémoire.
Windows 7 tourne parfaitement sauf que mon Express Card SSD (64GB) pilote automatiquement installé (Contrôleur IDE standard double canal PCI (c&#8217;est le bon)) m&#8217;affiche un code 12 (manque de ressources)
J&#8217;ai beau désactiver le graveur DVD, le port 1394 et la carte WIFI rien à faire.
Pourtant sous MAC OS 10.6.2 il est OK.
Si quelqu&#8217;un a une idée MERCI


----------



## chafpa (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année à tous ceux qui utilisent Windows 7 sur Mac et aux autres membres de ce forum ainsi qu'à leurs proches


----------



## BMP (1 Janvier 2010)

Meilleurs voeux 2010


----------



## Nuri (2 Janvier 2010)

Je possede le nouveau macbook blanc unibody et je compte me procurer windows 7 mais je ne sais pas si je dois le prendre en 32 ou 64 bits,j'ignore la reelle difference entre les deux et surtout si mon mac peut faire tourner la 64 bits,pourriez-vous m'eclairer,merci.


----------



## malcbo (2 Janvier 2010)

Si tu as déjà 4Go de ram (ou que tu comptes augmenter ta mémoire dans un certain futur), je te conseille vivement la version 64bits. C'est la seule qui te permettra de gérer plus de 3Go de ram convenablement.


----------



## Nuri (2 Janvier 2010)

Oui,je possede 4go de ram.


----------



## didping (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année à tous, suite lecture différents sites, le dernier MacBook blanc même avec snow Leopard ne fonctionne pas bien avec bootcamp et win 7.. A vérifier.  Avec un MacBook pro alu, win 7 fonctionne bien avec bootcamp ms sans le Bluetooth ( souris filiaire en ce qui me concerne), chapfa, j'ai utilisé win7 32 bit. Je joue avec assassins creeds, le jeu tourne bien ms la puissance du son reste faible. Encore une fois des que la prochaine version bootcamp arrive, faudra l'installer pour gérer aux mieux win 7 did


----------



## chafpa (3 Janvier 2010)

Donc, si je comprends bien, il y a problème avec le clavier/souris en Bluetooth :mouais:

Va y réfléchir avec d'acheter Windows 7


----------



## didping (3 Janvier 2010)

Pas sur !! des lectures avec des si et des ça mais chouette d'avoir un ordi avec un système universel did


----------



## Selune (3 Janvier 2010)

bonjour

après quelques temps d'utilisation de Seven sur Bootcamp (sans l'installation de Bootcamp bien sur), il s'avère que j'ai à chaque démarrager de Seven un problème de driver son :
Cirrus Logic CS4206A (AB 81)  Ce périphérique ne peut pas démarrer. (Code 10)
En supprimant le driver, en redémarrant parfois plusieurs fois, je parviens souvent à rétablir le son, mais c'est bien embêtant... Surtout que Windows me propose à chaque coup de remplacer le driver Cirrus par un simple driver qui ne fonctionne par ailleurs pas.
Quelqu'un a t il expérimenté cela ?
Merci de votre aide ...


----------



## littlenemo (4 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous 

J ai deja posté dans la section "jeux sous bootcamp" mais il semblerait que mon pb concerne bootcamp et window 7 en général (ou pas...)

je fais tourner windows 7 64 bits sur un MBP 17" récent, drivers de bootcamp du disque 10.6 + les drivers les plus récents Nvidia de chez laptopvideo2go, tout marche tres bien (clavier mappé reconnu, wifi reconnu, cartes graphiques etc)

Pendant une longue et lourde cession de dragon age sous bootcamp, les options poussées et l'ordinateur en charge (pas de commentaires...) les perfs graphiques se sont effondrées au moment ou j'ai retiré le chargeur ( l'ordi était rechargé)
Elles sont revenues aussitot que j'ai rebranché le chargeur, au moment précis ou la diode de la petite entrée du chargeur s'est allumée (en vert, et d'ailleurs quelque soit l'etat de la batterie) comme si au fond, je passais sur la 9400 hors charge et revenait sur la 9600M GT en charge.

D'ou mon interrogation: 
- soit j'ai cramé ma batterie: je la maltraite un peu trop, si la carte graphique est mal alimentée les perfs s'en ressentiraient ?
- soit c'est un des problemes de compatibilité actuelle, notamment en ce qui concerne la double carte des MBP.
Se pourrait il qu'il y ait un conflit entre la recharge et le mode de gestion de consommation de l'ordi, comme si il basculait en eco hors charge et revenait en mode "performance" en mode charge ?

J'ai pourtant fait tourner des applications exigeantes pour la carte graphique (jeu, montage video/son) sous OS X hors charge sans noter de changements depuis que ce phenomene est apparu sous bootcamp.
A noter aussi la "fonte accélérée de la batterie sous bootcamp quand on joue hors charge.
Est ce qu'à terme si je joue beaucoup en charge sous bootcamp je risque d'endommager mon ordi ?


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2010)

didping a dit:


> Pas sur !! des lectures avec des si et des ça mais chouette d'avoir un ordi avec un système universel did


Il n'y a pas de mauvais "si" 

Mon clavier/souris sont en Bluetooth donc je ne peux pas installer Windows 7 sur Bootcamp avec 

Ou j'attends une MAJ de Bootcamp qui me le permettrait (?) ou je me procure un clavier filaire qui ne me servira peut-être qu'une fois. Papa Noël est passé avec une hotte pleine et maintenant c'est le compte en banque qui est vide 

PS : Si quelqu'un a installer Windows 7 sur un Imac 2009 avec Bootcamp et un clavier/souris Bluetooth, je suis preneur de la procédure à suivre


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de mauvais "si"
> 
> Mon clavier/souris sont en Bluetooth donc je ne peux pas installer Windows 7 sur Bootcamp avec
> 
> ...



En même temps se doit pas être insurmontable de se faire prêter un clavier ou souris.....

Et das le cas où tu ne connaissais personne possédant un ordi, achète une petite souris filaire à 10, ca sert toujours un moment ou un autre (plus de pile, sav, installation W7...)


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> achète une petite souris filaire à 10, ca sert toujours un moment ou un autre (plus de pile, sav, installation W7...)


C'est vrai mais je n'y avais même pas pensé, sérieusement.

Ch'ui nul :bebe:


----------



## atari.fr (4 Janvier 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> si tu veux savoir, je t'explique comment tout ce petit système marches :
> BootCamp partitionne simplement ton disque dur (en 2 parties) puis te demande d'insérer le CD d'install.
> Ensuite il demande à l'ordi de démarrer sur le CD et là ton BootCamp ne fait plus rien
> Quand tu démarres sur le CD de windows, il te demandes sur quel disque tu veux l'installer : tu sélectionnes ta partition créée par BootCamp et (très important) tu la formates en NTFS (car elle est en fat32) puis tu continues l'installation windows.
> ...



donc win 7 fonctionne alors sur un mac via bootcamp ?
 j'ai lu une news sur itrafic qui disait le contraire... (problemes de drivers de memoire....)


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Janvier 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> donc win 7 fonctionne alors sur un mac via bootcamp ?
> j'ai lu une news sur itrafic qui disait le contraire... (problemes de drivers de memoire....)




Oui oui ça marche  bien mais que si tu désactives le pare-feu d'open office


----------



## didping (5 Janvier 2010)

Oui je confirme avec un MacBook alu 2009, win 7 fonctionne bien avec bootcamp avec drivers snow Leopard , version 32 bits. J'ai installé sur la partie pc un jeu réseau en MMO, assassins creeds 1, cleaner, microsoft office 2007 et tout fonctionne bien. Cependant win 7 laisse la diode optique rouge de la prise casque allumée en continu ms pas grave, et le son au maxi est faible, j'attends la dernière version bootcamp pour régler ça.


----------



## anto50 (7 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, 

windows seven me demande les pilotes du lecteur dvd de l'imac (Mac OS X 10.5.8) à l'installation de windows (collectes des informations), je n'arrive pas a le trouver,
est ce quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Damze (7 Janvier 2010)

J'ai installer Seven ultimate sur bootcamp sur mon iMac...Et franchement déçu comparer à mon XP : J'installe beaucoup de jeux, et j'ai souvent une erreur de "Programm too fit to go to memory" (un truc dans ce genre), je pensait au début que c'étais l'installateur qui était corrompu, mais après une installation sur WMWare (avec le *même disque d'installation de Seven sur bootcamp* il relève que l'installateur marche sans soucis....Sur une dizaine de jeu, 3 ont eu ce problème et sont des jeux récents


----------



## littlenemo (7 Janvier 2010)

Encore une fois voici le compte rendu d'une experience concrete:

Dernier MacBook Pro 17" sous windows 7 64bits (premium familial acheté en boîte) avec les drivers sur le disque du 10.6 : tout marche niquel chrome à part quelques petites choses anecdotiques (quelques légers soucis de mappings, pilotes grpahiques pas encore tout à fait optis etc...) et je n'ai jusqu'alors eu aucun probleme avec mes jeux installés (plutôt que des TRES bonnes surprises ^^).

Mon seul souci vient du chargeur sous windows 7: je pense que dans l'état actuel des choses, lorsque l'ordi est débranché il fonctionne comme si il était en mode éco (donc avec la 9400) et en mode performance branché (donc avec la 9600M GT) le résultat étant qu'on ne peut jouer correctement que l'ordi avec le chargeur branché.
Ce probleme n'advenait pas durant mes 1ers jours sous boot camp ceci dit, ca arrive à d'autres que moi ?

@anto50
Les drivers sont sur le disque d'install 10.5.8, c'est lui que tu dois insérer une fois windows installé si le disque n'est pas detecté recherche le manuellement sous windows.
Sinon tu mets le dernier bootcamp (3 je sais plus combien) sur un dvd sous OS X et tu utilises ce disque à la place.


----------



## eFraid (8 Janvier 2010)

Install réussie sur MBP 2009 (2,8G) de Seven Ultimate 32 bits. Tous s'est étrangement bien passé à l'install et tout a fonctionné de suite. Il n'y avait que la carte graphique qui ne gérait pas Aero et impossible d'installer les drivers nVidia. Je suis donc allé sur Laptop2go, ai chargé les derniers drivers et maintenant tout va bien 

Il ne me reste donc plus qu'à installer 2 ou 3 jeux (car soyons honnêtes, Seven ne me sert qu'à ça) et tout est bon !

NB : message posté depuis Chrome sous Seven ^^


----------



## anto50 (9 Janvier 2010)

Je n'arrive toujours pas a installer windows seven sur mon mac (10.5.8) 
j'ai bien réussi a créer une partition boot camp pour windows
windows lance bien l'installation mais il me demande le pilote du lecteur DVD
J'ai recopier les pilotes du disque mac OS 10.5.8 sur une clés USB mais il ne le reconnais pas
Et je n'arrive pas a ejecter le disque windows pour mettre le disque mac (normale vu qu'il ne connais pas le pilote).
est ce que quelqu'un a une solution ou meme le pilote directement ;


----------



## BMP (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Si cela peut aider :
En cas de loupé, supprimer la partition Boot Camp, rebooter, et recommencer.
Pour les MBP récents WIN 7 en 64 bits est bien plus performant (j&#8217;ai essayé les deux)
Après installation de Windows, mise à jour des pilotes : CD MAC OS/Répertoire Boot Camp/ Lancer setup.exe.
Puis http://www.ma-config.com/ et mise à jour des pilotes bien sûr.
Pour les MBP 2009 les mises à jour du chipset nforce 730I Nvidia (Pilote 15.49) et de la carte graphique GeForce 9600 M GT (Pilote 195.62) améliorent sensiblement les performances de Windows.


@anto50 repère sous Mac le model de ton DVD et essayes de trouver le pilote pour Windows (32 ou 64 bits ?) chez le constructeur pour le mettre sur ta clé USB.
À essayer ?


----------



## eFraid (9 Janvier 2010)

J'ai installé des pilotes graphiques de chez Laptop2go et il semblerait qu'ils soient d'occasion  Pour les MBP, impossible d'installer les drivers officiels des cartes graphiques nVidia (9600). Comment as-tu fait pour installer les derniers pilotes comme tu nous le dis ?


----------



## BMP (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Tout d&#8217;abord j&#8217;ai téléchargé et installer CPU-Z pour m&#8217;assurer des composants de mon MBP INTEL 2.8GHz / 17 pouces (Comme toi je crois) soit pour moi le chipset nforce 730i et carte GeForce 9600M GT puis j&#8217;ai tout simplement téléchargé les derniers pilotes (voir précédent post) chez NVIDIA. 
(je suis sous windows 7 en 64 bits mais c'est les memes versions en 32 bits je viens de verifier)
@+


----------



## eFraid (9 Janvier 2010)

J'ai manifestement chargé les mêmes, mais il me dit qu'il ne peut identifier mon matériel et il ferme. J'ai la version 15". Je vais voir la version du chipset.


----------



## BMP (9 Janvier 2010)

Je pense qu&#8217;il faut commencer par le chipset 

Le M est important pour la GeForce (portable)


----------



## eFraid (9 Janvier 2010)

ça ne marche définitivement pas, toujours le même message. j'abandonne. l'ambiance bidouillage sur un MBP, je ne la sens pas trop...


----------



## BMP (9 Janvier 2010)

Pas de bidouiles sur mon MBP
Système d'exploitation​Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium (x64) (build 7600) 
Navigateur web par défaut: Internet Explorer
Client e-mail par défaut: Windows Live Mail 


Client de groupes de discussions par défaut: Windows Live Mail WinSAT​ 

Note Générale 6.4 (Processeur: 6.4, Mémoire vive: 6.4, Graphiques: 6.5, Graphiques de jeu: 6.5, Disque dur principal: 6.9 ) Carte mère​

SMBios version 2.4
Apple Inc. Mac-F2268EC8 Apple Inc.
Bios: Apple Inc. MBP52.88Z.008E.B05.0905042202 05/04/09 taille: 4096Kb
Chipset​Northbridge: NVIDIA nForce 730i 
Southbridge: NVIDIA nForce 730i 
Processeur​Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T9600 Penryn Socket P (478) (@45 nm) 2800 Mhz ( L1I: 2 x 32 Ko, L1D: 2 x 32 Ko, L2: 6144 Ko )
Mémoire​Mémoire physique totale: 8192 Mo, Type: DDR3, @531.6MHz, 7.0-7-7-20-2T
DDR3 Hyundai Electronics HMT451S6MMR8C-G7 4096 Mo PC3-8500F (533 Mhz) 
DDR3 Hyundai Electronics HMT451S6MMR8C-G7 4096 Mo PC3-8500F (533 Mhz) 
Carte Graphique​nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9600M GT] (512 Mo)
Périphériques IDE​SAMSUNG MMDOE56G5MXP-MVB VBM18C1Q (SSD SATA II, 238.47 Go)
Lecteurs CD/DVD​MATSHITADVD-R UJ-868 KB19 (DVD+R/DL Recorder)
Disque dur​SAMSUNG MMDOE56G5MXP-MVB ATA Device
Cartes PCI/AGP​*Stockage*
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 SATA Controller: 
Materiel non reconnu (V:1987,D:0x5000) <EXPRESS CARD SSD 64 GB Code 12 Manque de ressources> 

*Réseau*
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 Ethernet: 
Broadcom Corporation:BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller: 

*Affichage*
nVidia Corporation:G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]: 

*Multimedia*
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 High Definition Audio: 

*Mémoires*
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 Memory Controller
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 Memory Controller
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 Memory Controller

*Ponts*
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 Host Bridge
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 LPC Bridge: 
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 PCI Bridge
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 PCI Express Bridge
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 PCI Express Bridge
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 PCI Express Bridge
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 PCI Express Bridge

*Processeurs*
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 Co-processor: 

*Bus Series*
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 SMBus: 
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller: 
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller: 
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller: 
nVidia Corporation:MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller: 
Agere Systems:FW643 PCI Express1394b Controller (PHY/Link): 
Périphérique USB​Apple, Inc. Périphérique USB composite
Apple, Inc. Apple Keyboard
Apple, Inc. Apple Multitouch
Apple, Inc. Apple Multitouch Mouse
Apple, Inc. Generic Bluetooth Adapter
Apple, Inc. IR Receiver [built-in] (Apple IR Receiver)
Apple, Inc. Périphérique USB composite
Apple, Inc. Périphérique vidéo USB
Apple, Inc. Apple Built-in iSight
Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth) (Generic USB Hub)
Clavier​Périphérique clavier PIH
Souris​Souris HID
Souris HID
Souris HID
Ecran(s)​Moniteur Plug-and-Play générique(Apple Computer, Inc. Color LCD)


----------

